# [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120



## heroe (8. Juni 2008)

*[How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*

Es gibt mehrere Gründe beim Nirvana NV120 den Lüfter wechseln zu müssen oder wollen. 
Das kann zum einen ein Defekt sein, vielleicht gefällt auch die Qualität oder die Optik des Originals nicht.
Bei mir traf das letztere zu. Weder Qualität noch Optik entsprach meinen persönlichen Vorstellungen. Allerdings bietet der Zubehörmarkt eine große Auswahl an passendem Zubehör an. 

Da in meinem Gehäuse und auch auf meiner Graka nur Nanoxia zum Einsatz kommen und ich auch schon einen Coolermaster Hyper TX2 mit einem 92mm-Nanoxia ausgerüstet hatte, viel meine Wahl auf einen 120mm Nanoxia 1250.

Nun also frisch ans Werk:

Hier der Kühler, wie er ab Werk geliefert wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist das Ziel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beginnt mit der Demontage des Lüfterhalters:

Die Lüfterhalterung ist einfach in den Sockel des Kühlers geclipst und kann leicht durch drücken der Seitenflügel und vorsichtiges hebeln mit einem geeignetem Werkzeug, aus dem Kühlersockel gelöst werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun wird eine Schraube rausgedreht und der Originallüfter aus der Halterung gedrückt (2 kleine Plastiknasen). 
Jetzt liegt der Originallüfter vor einem und man kann die Rückseite des Lüfters mit seinem Befestigungssystem bewundern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als nächsten Schritt entfernt man den Rahmen des neuen Lüfters und läßt an 2 Stegen etwas mehr Futter dran. Am besten legt man, wie auf dem Bild, zuerst die Lüfterhalterung auf den Austauschlüfter und nimmt genau Maß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da der Nanoxia leider nicht bis zum Lüftergehäuse gesleevt ist und ich gerade auch keinen Gewebeschlau greifbar hatte, kam mir die geniale Idee einfach den Schrumpflauch bis zum Gewebe zu entfernen und den Schlauch bis zum Lüfter hochzuschieben.
Das Lüfterkabel verschwindet bei mir eh hinterm Mainboard und wird dort an der Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen. So umgehe ich den Blick auf die nackten, bunten Kabel.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nachdem man die Schraubenlöcher markiert hat, bohrt man mit einem passendem Bohrer vorsichtig vor. Der Nanoxia hat in diesem Falle nicht so stabile Streben und deshalb sollte man nicht zu groß und auch nicht zu tief bohren.

Da in diesem Falle die Schrauben etwas zu lang waren, habe ich jeweils 2 U-Scheiben als Distanzhalter untergelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt steckt man einfach die Halterung wieder in den Kühlersockel und clipst sie wieder fest ein. Nun ist der Kühler einsatzbereit und ich denke das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. Es sollte für jeden Geschmack ein passender Lüfter zu finden sein. Viel Spaß beim nachbauen und vielleicht postet ihr hier eure Umbauten, ich würde mich freuen. 

lg


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*

schönes how-to, gut erklärt und super bilder


----------



## Lee (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*

Auch wenn ichs niemals brauchen werde, schönes How-To und idiotensicher ist es auch noch


----------



## altness (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*

besten dank für die ausführliche anleitung, genau das hab ich gebraucht


----------



## riedochs (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*

Gut geschrieben, auch wenn ich es nicht brauche


----------



## xTc (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*

Ein wirklich tolles How-To.  Wirklich toll. Bin schon gespannt wieder der Kühler bei dir eingebaut ausschaut, vorallem da du noch ein paar mehr Nanoxia's verbaut hast.

Was du noch hinzufügen könntest ist, wie du den Nanoxia-Lüfter vorbereitest, sprich wie du z.B. den Rahmen entfernst. 

Ansonsten top. Würd das ganze ja glatt nachbaun, hab mich aber die Tage für einen TR Ultra 120E entschieden.



Gruß


----------



## heroe (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*



xTc schrieb:


> Ein wirklich tolles How-To.  Wirklich toll. Bin schon gespannt wieder der Kühler bei dir eingebaut ausschaut, vorallem da du noch ein paar mehr Nanoxia's verbaut hast.


 
Den Nirvana hab ich mir zu meinem neuen Mobo, ein Asus P5E, gegönnt, bin aber am WE noch nicht zum Umbau gekommen. Mal sehen, vielleicht schaff ich es bis zum nächsten WE.



> Was du noch hinzufügen könntest ist, wie du den Nanoxia-Lüfter vorbereitest, sprich wie du z.B. den Rahmen entfernst.


 
Wie man die Streben entfernt, braucht man doch hier niemandem zu erklären? Geht ganz einfach mit einem Seitenschneider oder wie ich es mache, mit einer Modellbauzange.



> Ansonsten top. Würd das ganze ja glatt nachbaun, hab mich aber die Tage für einen TR Ultra 120E entschieden.


 
Gezuckt habe ich beim 120 Extreme auch, aber der Preis.....

Ursprünglich wollte ich den neuen *ZEROtherm FZ 120* haben, aber der war grad nicht am Lager und da kam mir dann die Idee, mal etwas völlig anderes zu machen. Einen 120er Lüfter auf einen rechteckigen Towerkühler zu klatschen kann jeder, aber als ich den Nirvana sah und mir dann darauf einen Nanoxia vorstellte, war das für mich wie eine Herausforderung 

lg


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*

Spitze. 

Ich frag mich nur, ob das auch für den Zalman CNPS9700 geht?


----------



## heroe (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*

Mach doch mal ein Bild von der Lüfterhalterung, dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen.

lg


----------



## altness (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*

du sagtest, dass die plastikstreben von dem nanoxia recht dünn sind, kennst du andere gute und natürlich auch preiswerte lüfter, die sich für so eine mod eher eignen?
ich hab den eindruck, dass der slipstream ganz gut wär...


----------



## heroe (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*



altness schrieb:


> du sagtest, dass die plastikstreben von dem nanoxia recht dünn sind, kennst du andere gute und natürlich auch preiswerte lüfter, die sich für so eine mod eher eignen?
> ich hab den eindruck, dass der slipstream ganz gut wär...


 
Naja, was heisst schon dünn?
Es ist halt etwas anderes, wenn man in die Streben reinschraubt, als wenn man extra gegossene Laschen zur Verfügung hat. Die Breite der Streben ist begrenzt, so das man nicht zu große/breite Schrauben verwenden darf.

Ich hab hier noch einen Cooltek Breeze und Original Lian-Li's rumliegen und im Vergleich sind die Nanoxia-Streben mitteldick. Hatte bisher noch gar nicht verglichen, aber die Lian-Li sind die dünnsten.


Cooltek Breeze - 4,95 mm
Lian-Li 120mm - 4,00 mm
Nanoxia FX12 - 4,5 mm
lg


----------



## altness (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*

haste eigentlich die löcher ein bisschen kleiner als die schrauben gemacht, dass sich das gewinde in das plastik "frisst", oder wie sind die schrauben fest bei dir?


----------



## heroe (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*



altness schrieb:


> haste eigentlich die löcher ein bisschen kleiner als die schrauben gemacht,....


 
Natürlich, sonst gibts keinen dauerhaften Halt.
Ich habe einen 2mm-Bohrer benutzt. Bei einer Strebenbreite von 4,5mm ist genügend "Futter" für passende Schrauben vorhanden.

Am Wochenende setze ich mein neues Mainboard ein, da kommt dann auch der Nirvana zum ersten Mal zum Einsatz. Im gegensatz zum Originallüfter, gibts beim Nanoxia weder Unwucht, noch Vibrationen, daher bin ich mir 100% Sicher, das die Kombination quasi für die Ewigkeit gebaut ist 

lg


----------



## heroe (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*

So, nachdem das P5E auch ein Fehlgriff war, bin ich jetzt auf Gigabyte umgestiegen. Allerdings hab ich im Moment nur vernüftige Bilder vom Nirvana auf dem P5E, ich muss erst noch mal das komplette Gehäuseinnere neu sortieren, bis ich euch auch vom Nirvana auf dem Gigabyte vernünftige Bilder liefern kann.
Ihr müßt also erstmal hiermit vorlieb nehmen:


----------



## Gringo (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*

Kann mir BITTE einer sagen ob der Kühler auch auf das: *EVGA nForce 750i SLI FTW  *MainBoard passt und ob der auch gut zum OC`en/kühlen  für entweder E8400 und/oder den Q9450 geeignet ist?

Oder könnt ihr mir nen "günstigen" CPU-Kühler empfehlen...
Sollte jedoch OC-"tauglich" sein...  


DANKE im Voraus!


----------



## lordofthe1337 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*

@andre: auf nene cnps9700 wird ein 120 lüfter nicht passen, da da maximal ein 11oer geht (ich wollt auch den Lüfter wechseln)


----------



## heroe (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*



Gringo schrieb:


> Kann mir BITTE einer sagen ob der Kühler auch auf das: *EVGA nForce 750i SLI FTW *MainBoard passt und ob der auch gut zum OC`en/kühlen für entweder E8400 und/oder den Q9450 geeignet ist?


Der Nirvana sollte passen, allerdings wirds dann mit der aktiven NB-Kühlung etwas eng. Ich hatte vor dem Nirvana einen Hyper TX2 drauf, nun "friert" der 8400er förmlich. 

lg


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*



lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> @andre: auf nene cnps9700 wird ein 120 lüfter nicht passen, da da maximal ein 11oer geht (ich wollt auch den Lüfter wechseln)


Man muss nur den Halter ein Stück raus biegen, dann kostet es zwar etwas mehr Platz, dafür passt aber auch ein größerer Lüfter.
Ich weiß wovon ich spreche, ich hatte einen 120er auf meinem CNPS9500.


----------



## Jan123_GER (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*

sers  hab mir nach ausführlichem lesen suchen lesen und suchen den ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120 Premium jetzt geholt - frage - kann ich nach dem ich den lüfter gechanged hab ihn - wenns n 1000rpm lüfter is überhaupt noch mit der lüftersteuerung welche bei nirvana dabei war betreiben oder verreckt mir der lüfter dann oder ka - hoffe es kann jmd helfen


----------



## Shibi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Lüfterwechsel beim ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120*

Ich hab es zwar nur ungefähr verstanden, aber trotzdem gutes HowTo. 
Meine Verständnisprobleme liegen wohl daran, dass ich keinen Zerotherm besitze. Bin immer praktisch veranlagt und muss soetwas mal in der Hand haben um es zu verstehen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------

